# Wheat Germ?



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

So I found this little gem of a nute booster. Or possible nute booster.

Wheat Germ.

Its a good source of Pottasium, Phosphorous, Calcium, Iron, Magnesium.

NO SODIUM. No major inactive ingredients or chemicals.

What do you guys think?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 18, 2011)

Anything organic will benefit. How much is the real question. But first you must create the environment to make it be used up. Just adding a thing or two on a wim. Is hit or miss at best.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

I was also recomended to use flintstone complete chewables. Water soluble so the plant should be able to scour through it for what it wants. Below is a list of what in it and how much, could one find a proper way to use these per gallon at least for supplement(pun). While still using usual fish emulsion for veg or organic bloom nutes in flower. It would prob not be as "organic" as one would think but at least its not MG. MG is good if used very little, but just not natural enough for me for this go. I want to try and bring out all the best in the babies. And make sure they are dank. IDK using flintstones vite seems to me like feeding with chem fert. Even though its totally not.

This wheat germ looks to be promising however, now would I have to induce a strong microbial environment in the soil to break it down? Or would tea-ing it work too?

How do you make sure you have a good microclimate for organics, I mean Ive been feeding with nothing but a little bloodmeal sprinkles here and there then spraying the top of the soil with some water to start slowly breaking the bloodmeal apart slowly feeding overtime, while still using fish emulsion, mollases, rolaids (calcium, magnesium) and tap water which Im sure has alot of the trace elements in it. They are loving it. So they seem to have that good micro climate.

Any thoughts?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2011)

The Flintstone vitamin thing was a "Hick" joke--he was not serious about "feeding" your plants people vitamins.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay so that means that there isnt essential nutrients in these water soluble pills? I know it was a joke obviously, however being the me that I am, looked at the ingredients and see an oasis of thing that are beneficial. I guess Im just going to have to do it and see what happens.

After all elements are elements, and while it would still require time to make sure there are no obvious clashes with potency of nutes blocking other nutes, sodium buildup, are any of the ingredients bad for plant life. 

I guess this is just another crazy wazy thought to the pros, but It was soooo funny when I fed my babies rolaids with calcium and magnesium that were outside and had obvious defficiencies, and they have turned right around in a couple days. So did they have "indigestion?" no they didnt but they needed calcium and magnesium and I gave it to em and they are happy for it

Hick that when you said that about flintstones vites, I ROTFL, ask my g/f, she asked why I fell to my knees all of a sudden cuz I stand at the PC since Im back and forth doing things on it and around the house. Is it a crazy joke? Yeah, but illogical?


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 18, 2011)

lmfao


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2011)

People and plants process "food" entirely differently.  Just because something is good for people does not necessarily mean that it will be good for plants (and obviously vice versa) or that the plants will be able to process the nutrients.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> People and plants process "food" entirely differently. Just because something is good for people does not necessarily mean that it will be good for plants (and obviously vice versa) or that the plants will be able to process the nutrients.


 
Goddess I didnt say that we process food the same or that we have the same needs. I said that it had these elements in it and it is water soluble. Doesnt that pretty much make it like a fertilizer?

Even seems that others have tried this LMFAO idea and guess what? See for yourself....
hXXp://www.motherearthnews.com/Organic-Gardening/1989-05-01/Vitamins-for-Vegetables.aspx

The funniest thing...they didnt even ALSO inlcude the most important elements N,P, or K. ?!?!

And they did this back in 1989?!?! Wow I was just being born. 

Cant argue with results...


----------



## Hick (Jun 19, 2011)

..an 11 yr old growing peas and broccoli.. a single, uncontrolled, experiment with anecdotal evidence IMO
and I'm not saying it can't/won't be beneficial. But why not simply buy 'plant nutrients" designed and formulated in proper proportions FOR utilization by plants. There's no reason anyone cannot find acceptable plant nut'es. I'm sure plant nutes can be purchased cheaper than FDA approved vitamins.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

This is a quality point. I also was looking into this. It seems for 150 tablets of these Vites is about $15. Although you can usually get them at discount grocers and even dollar stores for much less. Maybe even a dollar. So all one would need to do is take the time to sit down and work out the PPM that would be needed and also as I stated before make sure the PH and ratios of certain nutes dont clash.

I mean even 1 tablet per feed would still give them some, maybe two when they get bigger. Better to give too little than not enough or too much.

Call me a rebel, remember Hick. 

Dont get me wrong I still am going to use good nutes that are designed. This is more or less supplement. Right now I am using fish emulsion for veg. 5-1-1.

Works great, but that doesnt mean it has all these trace elements that are needed. Sure I could find a fert that has this but I dont need gallons of feed either yet. The results I got by adding those rolaids to plants that clearly had a magnesium defficiency if anything were astonishing to say the least. They just turned right back around. Even gave a me smack on the rear to thank me on my way back in.


----------

